# For those who have ignored it, try out Xronified's recent updates.



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

First let me say I am in no way affiliated with Team Xron, but because of how this forum is set up, its easy to overlook that rom. If you hover around at XDA, youll see thats where they are most active. They have been coming out with updates every 2-3 days recently and have fixed a lot of problems that normal CM7a3 has. I'm not trying to take anything away from the CM team, they did an incredible job. While they work on getting ICS over, however, Team Xron is doing their best to improve the current build. I made the mistake of overlooking this rom and I don't want other to overlook it like I did.

The speed of the rom has improved, and most importantly, the battery life is definitely improved. Check out this screenshot. Wifi was on the entire time (or most of it, at least), and it was moderate use. I took it off the charger, sat through an hour long class, and then used it for about 45 mins on tapatalk, and then sat through another hour class, then took this screenshot. This isn't even using the most recent build.










Anyway, here's the link to XDA so you can try it. You can flash in CWM now instead of using ACMEinstaller, as well.

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1321335

So if you're happy with alpha 3, thats fine, but if you're a flashaholic, a recommend trying this out.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

Thats pretty impressive... going to try it for the battery life alone.


----------



## lolento (Oct 13, 2011)

does it do google talk with video or groove ip?


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

It is an amazing rom only issue im having now is that the sd card keeps unmounting!!! everything else is amazing.


----------



## sanjsrik (Aug 26, 2011)

dragonfly1113 said:


> It is an amazing rom only issue im having now is that the sd card keeps unmounting!!! everything else is amazing.


So, wait, if the applications are loaded on the "sd card" wouldn't that mean that you keep losing your applications? How often does the sd card unmount?

That would be a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

sanjsrik said:


> So, wait, if the applications are loaded on the "sd card" wouldn't that mean that you keep losing your applications? How often does the sd card unmount?
> 
> That would be a dealbreaker for me.


not sure i dont have any apps on the sd card and i havent tried moving any, but id assume that yes it might affect those? it unmounts after i remount it every time like within 30 mins or so approx. like i said no sure if this is effecting everyone or just me since noone else has complained about this yet i dont think.


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

I only had it unmount once. Most of my apps are on my sd card. I rebooted and everything was fine.


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

SilentAce07 said:


> I only had it unmount once. Most of my apps are on my sd card. I rebooted and everything was fine.


Mine was happening seems like every time i opened the gallery app so i followed the advice of another user on another forum and installed quickpic and issue seems to be fixed now so long as i dont open stock gallery app, quickpic is really good too bc u can upload right to your picasa account which ive been lookin for


----------



## moshe5368 (Oct 23, 2011)

I am running the B1.1 release of xron and have never had an issue with the "sd card". The rom is smooth and fast with great battery life and solid wifi connectivity.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

I'd love to try this. I am on CM7 Alpha 2 now. Are there any specific instructions to load this, regarding wiping, etc?


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

I think they recommend a data and dalvik wipe. I backed up my apps with TB and then data wiped and everything was fine.


----------



## DJ_SpaRky (Dec 1, 2011)

I tried 3.3.1 and didn't really care for it, but Ii'm game to try B1.2 and see. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sepharite (Oct 13, 2011)

Does updating to this rom delete delete my apps? I've already backed up using ClockMod just incase.


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

Sepharite said:


> Does updating to this rom delete delete my apps? I've already backed up using ClockMod just incase.


It is recommended that you wipe data and dalvik in clockworkmod recovery, so yes. However you can backup your apps with titanium backup if you want, and then restore them with titanium once you flash xronified.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbytomorow (Nov 15, 2011)

Definitely the best Android option currently available in my opinion...I am running the latest xron and am really liking it. I tried CM7 and was dismayed with a few issues and was just going to wait for a stable build then noticed xron on xda and thought i would give it a shot, not expecting much but it is a really nice ROM for sure, very pleased


----------



## hotshotz79 (Oct 16, 2011)

can anyone confirm if videos are still pixelated when low resolution?

I can live with the issue of wifi connectivity sometimes... but the pixelation is killing me (X_x)


----------



## KaliKot (Nov 13, 2011)

Sepharite said:


> Does updating to this rom delete delete my apps? I've already backed up using ClockMod just incase.


nope, everything is retained, I backed up in titanium just to be sure though

It's definitely better than vanilla Alpha 3, although some HD games are still broke like in Alpha 3


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

A write up with some info: http://www.rom-ulan....xron-ified.html


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Does any one know if the audio issues that Xron had have been corrected. It had to do with using the headset. If one launched an app that used audio and plugged in the headset, no audio. Leo the developer of Xron said to reboot the Touch Pad with the headphones still plugged in and then they would work.

Also, be aware that if you plan to install Xron using ACMEinstaller, you must rename the file to something like this: update-cm-xron.zip

ACMEinstaller will not install any file that does not have "update" as the first word in the file name. I found out the hard way when I did a clean install on my daughers new Touch Pad. Moboot and CWM installed fine, but ACMEinstaller just ignored the Xron zip file which was named: CM_7.1_XRONified_v3.3.2.zip. I had to install it from CWM using the "Install from SD card". It installed fine except that the default selection in Moboot is WebOS instead of CM7. I'm going to have to do a nandroid backup, run ACMEuninstaller, and reinstall all three files together and then restore the nandroid backup to get Moboot to recognize CM7 as the default OS to boot.


----------



## webdroidmt (Nov 26, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Does any one know if the audio issues that Xron had have been corrected. It had to do with using the headset. If one launched an app that used audio and plugged in the headset, no audio. Leo the developer of Xron said to reboot the Touch Pad with the headphones still plugged in and then they would work.
> 
> Also, be aware that if you plan to install Xron using ACMEinstaller, you must rename the file to something like this: update-cm-xron.zip
> 
> ACMEinstaller will not install any file that does not have "update" as the first word in the file name. I found out the hard way when I did a clean install on my daughers new Touch Pad. Moboot and CWM installed fine, but ACMEinstaller just ignored the Xron zip file which was named: CM_7.1_XRONified_v3.3.2.zip. I had to install it from CWM using the "Install from SD card". It installed fine except that the default selection in Moboot is WebOS instead of CM7. I'm going to have to do a nandroid backup, run ACMEuninstaller, and reinstall all three files together and then restore the nandroid backup to get Moboot to recognize CM7 as the default OS to boot.


Or, you could save lots of time and possible headaches by installing Cyboot in Webos from Preware. Cyboot allows you to choose your default boot, also allows you to lengthen the countdown timer if you like. Try it, pretty cool little app.

EDIT: you could try just installing moboot again, might work that way but still, Cyboot is a nice app to have on your TP.

Mike T


----------



## oldpapa49 (Sep 19, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Does any one know if the audio issues that Xron had have been corrected. It had to do with using the headset. If one launched an app that used audio and plugged in the headset, no audio. Leo the developer of Xron said to reboot the Touch Pad with the headphones still plugged in and then they would work.
> 
> Also, be aware that if you plan to install Xron using ACMEinstaller, you must rename the file to something like this: update-cm-xron.zip
> 
> ACMEinstaller will not install any file that does not have "update" as the first word in the file name. I found out the hard way when I did a clean install on my daughers new Touch Pad. Moboot and CWM installed fine, but ACMEinstaller just ignored the Xron zip file which was named: CM_7.1_XRONified_v3.3.2.zip. I had to install it from CWM using the "Install from SD card". It installed fine except that the default selection in Moboot is WebOS instead of CM7. I'm going to have to do a nandroid backup, run ACMEuninstaller, and reinstall all three files together and then restore the nandroid backup to get Moboot to recognize CM7 as the default OS to boot.


I did a backup thru CMW. Then copied the file to cminstall. Cleaned to factory and dalvik cache, etc... Then installed via CWM under from SDcard.. works good.. 
I also tried the recover from my backup, so it did goto normal CM7


----------



## zunairryk (Oct 13, 2011)

I installed b1.2 . It fixes the video pixelation issue that is present in A3. However, there are some major audio sync and video lag issues in Netflix. I even did a complete wipe/reinstall and would still get the same problem.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I installed w/o wiping data (just both caches).

Like the theme, just not fond of the bloat.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

oldpapa49 said:


> I did a backup thru CMW. Then copied the file to cminstall. Cleaned to factory and dalvik cache, etc... Then installed via CWM under from SDcard.. works good..
> I also tried the recover from my backup, so it did goto normal CM7


Just to clarify, unlike the case when you use acme installer, when you use ClockworkMod Recovery you don't have to copy install files to cminstall - you can place them where ever you want and browse to them from the Install ZIP from SD Card option in Recovery...the cminstall folder is no more special than any other folder to Recovery.


----------



## mesh (Oct 14, 2011)

Why not just assist the touchpad cm7 team with fixing the issues on the current rom? Is it clear that they have left alpha 3 as is and are now working exclusively on cm9?


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

I tried this, and I loved its speed and functionality but I absolutely hated the Blue theme. I guess it just isn't for me, but its great work from the devs!


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

mesh said:


> Why not just assist the touchpad cm7 team with fixing the issues on the current rom? Is it clear that they have left alpha 3 as is and are now working exclusively on cm9?


They aren't developing CM7 any longer as far as I know.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

rohan said:


> I tried this, and I loved its speed and functionality but I absolutely hated the Blue theme. I guess it just isn't for me, but its great work from the devs!


I like the blue theme, but didn't see any difference in speed or functionality.


----------



## netkillercat (Oct 22, 2011)

im ruining the lite version for day now and i can say that it runs good and is small now that i have tried the cm7 alpha 3 and xron lite and full version most say the tweaks and mods on this rom makes it the fastest kid on the block my choice so far is lite version and im not one to use a themed rom when the original is the same in its core but when you find one that has some nice tweaks and inproments cant take that away lite version link http://forum.xda-dev...1321335&page=94 thanks CM team and touchdroid first and for most then Xron leoisright and* hurtz777*
*dont know if i got the right names but i have to thanks everyone poster modders devs geek here and there for making my touchpad rock and of course rootzwiki , precentral ,xda , cm forums*


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> I installed w/o wiping data (just both caches).
> 
> Like the theme, just not fond of the bloat.


Try the lite version. Theres a link posted just above and its been talked about throughout the xda thread.


----------



## DJ_SpaRky (Dec 1, 2011)

Reinstalled from scratch, not doing too bad, though I 'slimmed' it up a bit. seems to be doing ok, wifi not dropping out.


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't like it. A lot of programs that i don't need, and no noticeable pluses over CM7.


----------



## DJ_SpaRky (Dec 1, 2011)

Well the wifi turned off again, but I think I know the issue, Lookout. Going to watch it for a couple of days and see, if it is still doing it Ill uninstall.

Video: Divx/Xvid files play fine through Mobo, but Netflix is distorted


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

DJ_SpaRky said:


> Video: Divx/Xvid files play fine through Mobo, but Netflix is distorted


rockplayer lite plays really really well too and plays all files, mobo is good too just like the layout of rockplayer a little bit more. my netflix doesnt seem distorted but i know alot of other touchpads are even having this problem on the alpha 3 build alone.


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

I loaded it, and I can't say I see much of anything. It just looks like a new theme.


----------



## kmartshopper (Sep 10, 2011)

The theme is a bit more polished over stock CM7. Notification bar hasn't tweaked out yet (force closing), and is much smoother. Netflix is no longer pixelated (ex. Alpha 3), however it chokes on HD streams. Power-on crt animation now works. Have to delete included APK's out of zip package prior to install (personal preference). Browser reportedly still FC's from time to time - I haven't messed with it enough yet to tell. I like it, overall.


----------



## joelones (Sep 17, 2011)

Haven't noticed any battery improvements. Went to sleep with 70%, woke up in the morning with 38%, wifi wasn't shut off though. Will try the lite version.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm not seeing battery improvements either, it seems the same as Alpha 3 for me. I'll stick with it since it doesnt seem to make anything worse, but I'm not seeing anything improved either.


----------



## KaliKot (Nov 13, 2011)

I went from A3 to A2.1 to. Xron beta 1.2

App drawer is definitely much smoother and battery lasts significantly longer.

Go and flash over tge official releases and compare if you don't believe me

Sent from my HP Touchpad CM7 using Tapatalk


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

I went to Xron from standard CM7 Alpha 2. CM7A3 made my TP freeze. The one "alpha" behaviour on Xron and CM7 that I confirmed still happens is if you swipe up on the homescreen, the background sort of scrolls up a bit. I also prefer to have my status bar on the top side of the screen, so when I scroll up like this, the top of my homescreen gets covered by the status bar.


----------



## cf125 (Dec 10, 2011)

is there a fix or a know solution for the wifi, it seems to be fine, then stops working whats so ever and wont even let me turn wifi off i have to restart the touchpad


----------



## knicksfan6 (Oct 29, 2011)

How do you install the android market on this? The tenderloin market fix didn't work.


----------



## mesh (Oct 14, 2011)

Can this be flashed over/upgraded from cm7A3? Is there a masterlist of bugfixes?


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Anyone know how to make the hardbutton return to homescreen. ATM it does nothing. But unlock screen..

sent from my HP DrOiDpad.....


----------



## ricez (Oct 14, 2011)

mesh said:


> Why not just assist the touchpad cm7 team with fixing the issues on the current rom? Is it clear that they have left alpha 3 as is and are now working exclusively on cm9?


I agree with this. Why start a new branch when development is in such early stages?

90% of the things in the changelog are just bloat/apps/UI.


----------



## felixaj (Oct 18, 2011)

knicksfan6 said:


> How do you install the android market on this? The tenderloin market fix didn't work.


I just added my gmail account in the accounts and sync menu in the system settings and the market showed up.


----------



## detdett (Oct 14, 2011)

juicy said:


> Anyone know how to make the hardbutton return to homescreen. ATM it does nothing. But unlock screen..
> 
> sent from my HP DrOiDpad.....


It worked for me as soon as I rebooted my tablet


----------



## burritoboy9984 (Oct 16, 2011)

For those of you having issues with this rom, try a full wipe.

-Erik


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

I've flashed this on several touchpads and havent had these problems. A data wipe is definitely necessary to flash this.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

detdett said:


> It worked for me as soon as I rebooted my tablet


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

I rebooted twice since. It will unhide my status bar and unlock the screen but nit return home







its really annoying


----------



## leoisright (Nov 9, 2011)

ricez said:


> I agree with this. Why start a new branch when development is in such early stages?
> 
> 90% of the things in the changelog are just bloat/apps/UI.


I would say because they really have moved on to the ics port. But also the "10%" not apps/bloat has made a huge difference.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## cf125 (Dec 10, 2011)

does anyone know hot to fix the issues with the wifi apart from this it would be perfect


----------



## leoisright (Nov 9, 2011)

cf125 said:


> does anyone know hot to fix the issues with the wifi apart from this it would be perfect


Try our last update. Factory reset first. Think the wifi is under control now.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

cf125 said:


> does anyone know hot to fix the issues with the wifi apart from this it would be perfect


Not having any issues with wifi.


----------



## cf125 (Dec 10, 2011)

leoisright said:


> Try our last update. Factory reset first. Think the wifi is under control now.
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


is this the latest build yh??
CM_7.1_XRONified_vB1.3_12112011.zip


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

leoisright said:


> Try our last update. Factory reset first. Think the wifi is under control now.
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


Hey leoisright, I know you don't come around here often but while you are, thanks a lot for improving this rom for us. The battery life I'm getting is great.


----------



## froz (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm still new to this whole scene. I have CM A3 installed and would like to try this out. So far I have done a nandroid backup from CWM.

To install this ROM do I just drop the zip file and install from CWM? What is the order in which I need to install the rom, wipe the cache partition, factory reset, and/or wipe dalvik cache? If i do a factory reset, do I loose my nandroid backup?

Appreciate the help!


----------



## apbling (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm also new to this, but I had A3 for quite some time and was really happy with it. I saw this thread and figured I'd give it a shot. I can't tell yet on battery life, but everything seems to just be a bit smoother and quicker. No wifi issues or unmounting issues.

Now, the newbie question... if updates come out every few days, do I need to do a data wipe EVERYTIME an update comes out? I don't mind doing it once in a while, but if its every week or so it could be a pain (but I would still do it







).


----------



## minhur (Nov 6, 2011)

anybody else having ad-hoc tethering issues with 1.3 build?
1.2 build and ad-hoc tethering was working fine, I'm going to restore and confirm that it does work with 1.2.
I'd like to reply to the main thread in xda but I don't have enough rights to ask over there.


----------



## HarpingOn (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm using the latest Xronified as posted here:

CM_7.1_XRONified_vB1.3_12112011.zip

And I still have lots of WiFi issues. It will switch off, and I have to Stop/Start WiFi from the notification bar to kick it back in. I've not (yet) had what I had on CM7 A3, where the WiFi would hang totally, including the settings screen.

If there are any log files generated, I'd be happy to supply them, if they'd help.


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

apbling said:


> Hi guys, I'm also new to this, but I had A3 for quite some time and was really happy with it. I saw this thread and figured I'd give it a shot. I can't tell yet on battery life, but everything seems to just be a bit smoother and quicker. No wifi issues or unmounting issues.
> 
> Now, the newbie question... if updates come out every few days, do I need to do a data wipe EVERYTIME an update comes out? I don't mind doing it once in a while, but if its every week or so it could be a pain (but I would still do it
> 
> ...


From what I've seen, you don't need to wipe data as long as you're already on an Xron rom. Only small changes are made between roms so there isn't a real reason to wipe data, as you would need to when coming from vanilla CM7A3. If you experience problems, you can always use titanium backup and backup only your apps. Then, once you wipe data/dalvik/cache and flash the updated version, you can go into titanium and restore apps only. Itll basically install all your apps without you needed to go to the market to find them and re-download. Best of luck!


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

SilentAce07 said:


> you can always use titanium backup and backup only your apps. Then, once you wipe data/dalvik/cache and flash the updated version, you can go into titanium and restore apps only. Itll basically install all your apps without you needed to go to the market to find them and re-download. Best of luck!


I recommend getting titanium pro license so that when you go to reinstall all the programs it does it automatically instead of the free version way which makes you hit install every time you have another program for it to install, the license does it for you and you dont have to worry about hitting "install" button for as many apps as you are installing.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

asif9t9 said:


> I'd love to try this. I am on CM7 Alpha 2 now. Are there any specific instructions to load this, regarding wiping, etc?


rule of thumb is to wipe data/cache before flashing a new rom unless it specifically says it is OK not to.....but even it if does, when going from one DEV to another DEV, i always wipe data/cache. using titanium or even an advanced nandroid restore (data only from a CM7 backup) should get you back up and running in no time.

i am planning on flashing this today after work. i am pretty happy with CM7 A3 so can't wait to see what this does. my only issue is random reboots once in a while (had 3 in a row last night, then they just stopped) and when shutting down, it once in a while reboots.


----------



## KaliKot (Nov 13, 2011)

apbling said:


> Hi guys, I'm also new to this, but I had A3 for quite some time and was really happy with it. I saw this thread and figured I'd give it a shot. I can't tell yet on battery life, but everything seems to just be a bit smoother and quicker. No wifi issues or unmounting issues.
> 
> Now, the newbie question... if updates come out every few days, do I need to do a data wipe EVERYTIME an update comes out? I don't mind doing it once in a while, but if its every week or so it could be a pain (but I would still do it
> 
> ...


you do not have to wipe (I havent wiped since A2 - A3 - back to A2- Xron Beta 1.2 - Beta 1.3) but there is a chance of force closing and things not going well if you dont wipe.

It's not a problem anyway as long as you have a backup when things go wrong, just wipe data and then re-flash it from CWM.

Just clear cache and dalvik cache before flashing a rom.


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

KaliKot said:


> It's not a problem anyway as long as you have a backup when things go wrong, just wipe data and then re-flash it from CWM.


Only problem with making backups is since the android system is only given like 2 gigs of data to work with you wont be able to download much on the device as the backups are usually alot of mb's worth of data. Might when to save the backup on your computer after you back it up than delete from touchpad if you plan on downloading with it, unless someone found an easy way to give android more storage space.


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

dragonfly1113 said:


> Only problem with making backups is since the android system is only given like 2 gigs of data to work with you wont be able to download much on the device as the backups are usually alot of mb's worth of data. Might when to save the backup on your computer after you back it up than delete from touchpad if you plan on downloading with it, unless someone found an easy way to give android more storage space.


Nands are saved to sd storage, not internal. I have 2 backups and still have plenty of room..









Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

crump84 said:


> Nands are saved to sd storage, not internal. I have 2 backups and still have plenty of room..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm good thinkin. thanks for the tip


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Anyone kkow how to get the hard button to work as a home button.. right now it only unlocks screen and unhides the status bar.. itsweird. Did it ever work as a home button?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## apbling (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I since flashed to the latest xron, only did cache and davlik wipe, no issues thus far. As far as storage space, I have a 32 gb one, plus I make a backup and transfer it to my PC right away.

So far I'm very happy with the xron version. Plus, it gives me something to do! I also installed the tiny segmented battery mod (can't rememeber the XDA member that submitted it) but it also looks great!


----------



## hotshotz79 (Oct 16, 2011)

Tnx to OP for shedding some light on this rom...

So I was on CM7 Alpha 3 and moved to Xron b1.2

*INSTALLATION*
Did backup via Titanium Backup Pro
Restarted to CWM, did data wipe, dalvick wipe, cache wipe...
then did the install zip from sdcard

*UPDATE*
To update, it was simple, download the new version, ex vB1.3, drop it on your SDCard
Restart to CWM/Recovery, Dalvik wipe + Cache wipe only
Install zip from sdcard

*FIRST BOOT*
First boot took a while... like 10 min.. so i pressed 'Power' once and then it showed main page :/

Once i was in, ran Titanium Pro, did restore all...
(got stuck @ Chainfire Pro 3D... dunno why.. so i excluded chainfire pro and restored rest)
[Was worried if i lost all my levels cleared for some games i play.. XD.. but they are ok]

*PROs*
1. Videos are not pixelated anymore.. I was using Moboplayer (big YAY!)
2. Honeycomb gui, looks nicer
3. Learned about ADB Wireless, because it comes with this ROM

*Cons*
1. Happened once, battery log showed @ 3:30am (i was sleeping) it dropped from 33% to like 9% ish [I dont plug it in at night]
2. Twice now, when my battery dropped to 0% (didn't shut off) so i plugged it in.. but then "Restart or Shutdown" does not do anything.. i have to hold down Power + Menu button to manual shudown/restart

*Nothing New*
Wi-Fi... well i use Wifi manager premium, so I got widget to do a direct-connect
my channel 4 (PC via Connectify me) works best
my channel 11 (main router) gives trouble now and then

Hopefully this helps some ppl deciding to jump to this rom...


----------



## apbling (Nov 4, 2011)

@hotshotz - I agree it took a while booting. The pretty little X thingy was going for quite some time....started to sweat a little bit, but be patient! I updated it again on 12/11 and it went much faster. I'd recommend the battery mod too. Just looks much much cleaner. One neat thing is the live water/ice cube background that comes with it!

I've noticed inconsistent battery life sometimes, but now last night I surfed for about 1.5 hrs and used less than 10%. Read for an hour after that with Mantano reader and lost maybe another 10%. Turned screen off and when I woke up this morning it still had 65% battery, so I was happy.

I did lose my wifi yesterday. I threw it on the touchstone charger before work. Came home and wifi was disconnected. Reconnected it and has been good since. That was my only wifi drop in 3+ days. Not a big deal in my opinion. I went from using my TP every days with WebOS to EVERYDAY with Android, so worth it bigtime in my opinion!


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

Is it just my touchpad or shutdown doesn't work properly?
I have to reset it if I want to turn it back on.
Works properly if I use the boot menu.

Thanks


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you @hotshotz for someone finally posting a proper installation instruction.


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

asif9t9 said:


> Thank you @hotshotz for someone finally posting a proper installation instruction.


Finally? The original post AND several posts throughout say to wipe dalvik, data, and cache, then flash in CWM. Others also noted that it can be installed through ACMEinstaller if you add "update-cm" to the filename...


----------



## froz (Oct 23, 2011)

i did not wipe data and did not have a previous xron version. have had a few glitches but i agree it's an improvement on cm3. even without following the instructions.


----------



## Silenus (Sep 19, 2011)

Another rom for our touchpads.

MIUI

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=20293068&posted=1#post20293068

Going to test now.

Never expected that.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

first off, the proper way to install this would be to download it and place on the "SD card" (i downloaded throught the browser with no issues)
hold power and choose reboot
choose recovery
wipe data
wipe cache
wiping dalvik cache is not necessary, but wouldn't hurt
install ROM from SD card
reboot

this is a pretty nice improvement over CM7 A3, much smoother, really haven't had any issues. seems slightly faster and more "polished" than A3.



Silenus said:


> Another rom for our touchpads.
> 
> MIUI
> 
> ...


while i love Miui, i am wondering how good it will be on a table. 4x4 workspace is terrible for tablets IMO (using other launchers works, but messes with the themes)
lock screen is alway vertical as is the home screen

like i said, i love miui on my phone, but on a tablet, i just will have to give it a go myself, but i am not expecting it to be that great.


----------



## arkzrlo (Oct 7, 2011)

Hello everybody,

I bought the ezpdf from the market today (0.10$) but every time I try to open it, it crashes. Anybody with the same problem?

Thanks

EDIT: Nevermind fixed on vB2.0


----------



## matthindle (Oct 19, 2011)

I've installed the 18th December build, and I've got to say, this is _rapid_. It's starting to run like a good native Android tablet now. Well done to all concerned!


----------



## seanren78 (Jul 14, 2011)

I use this as my every driver. I have loved it thus far! I must agree with the OP that you must try this ROM out.


----------



## ron64 (Dec 20, 2011)

I tried updating from CM7 2.1 to the Xron ROM from 12/11 using a similar procedure to the one above (i.e., boot into Recovery, wipe data, wipe cache, wipe Dalvik, install from SD). The installation appeared successful, however, when I re-booted I was stuck at the "Tap the Android to continue startup" screen. When I tapped the Android there would be an outline around him suggesting that the tap was being received, but nothing would happen. I eventually ended up doing a recover from a backup I had taken back when I tried to go from Alpha 2.1 to Alpha 3, so I was able to get my TP back into a working state for Android.

Has anyone else seen this behavior? Any insights on what it might mean? I'd like to see what Team Xron has to offer.


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

^^
I did the same install last night, CM2,1 but to Xron B2.2, and it worked fine. Kinda sucks having to wipe all my data, but the install worked and so far it does seem better than CM2.1.


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

The new Xron is* vB2.7 ODEXED*. Anyone know what this means and if it's worth it?


----------



## KaliKot (Nov 13, 2011)

It means it's themeable but also takes more partition space up because the themable parts are uncompressed


----------



## A55h4t (Oct 29, 2011)

Being odexed the rom should boot faster and maybe run a little faster because of the way apps are cached vs deodexed.

Leo also release a slimmed down 2.6 version of his rom(deodexed) and it is by far the best rom I have had on my Toucpad yet. Have not tried 2.7 but I will at some point.


----------



## VolcanicSkunk (Oct 20, 2011)

I put 2.7 on my touchpad this morning and it is running very smoothly. I really like it. Being odexed has made only a little bit of a difference. But any difference in speed is nice.







There is also a batch file in one of the later pages of the thread to remove a lot of the added apps prior to flashing. I didn't use it because I'm just going to end up wiping it for the next flash anyway. But give this new version a try! I've been loving it since his alphas.


----------



## leoisright (Nov 9, 2011)

KaliKot said:


> It means it's themeable but also takes more partition space up because the themable parts are uncompressed


It doesn't take anymore space actually...

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## A55h4t (Oct 29, 2011)

VolcanicSkunk said:


> I put 2.7 on my touchpad this morning and it is running very smoothly. I really like it. Being odexed has made only a little bit of a difference. But any difference in speed is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed...2.7 is very nice. Runs at least as good as 2.6, maybe a little better. Best rom on the TP imho.


----------



## ron64 (Dec 20, 2011)

I put B2.2 on the other day and had a battery draining issue. I used the Touchpad for about an hour on a train ride (had like 75% battery left at that point), and used the button to put it to sleep like I've always done. About 4 hours later, I got on the train for my return ride and the TP battery was completely drained. When I got home I had to charge it for about 15-20 minutes before it would even reboot.

Has anyone else seen this issue on the Xron ROMs? Is the sleep behavior different on these ROMs than on the "regular" CM7 ROMs?


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

What is the "most up-to-date" ROM? I downloaded the zip file CM_7.1_XRONified_v3.3.2.zip. Downloaded it right to the touchpad.

I wiped dalvick, cache, and wiped data/factory reset...... as I was in Recovery already, I tried to install the zip file, however, it says that the file was "bad" and aborted.

Suggestions and help would be very appreciative. Hope to hear back soon


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

the newest one is vb2.8 .. the older version cannot be installed via cwm if i am not mistaken


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you.... Early morning tablet fun, however was still alittle tipsy haha... overlooked that.

Appreciate it, got it on now, and am running Titanium backup to restore apps and some data


----------



## JButton (Dec 30, 2011)

Are their any bugs with the new XRON?

Are you able to stream videos/play videos without the green/purple lines flashing all over the place?


----------

